# Webcam funktioniert nicht mit ICQ



## hans_schmid (13. März 2006)

Moin moin,
ich hab mir heute eine neue Webcam zugelegt und wollte die natürlich gleich mal ausprobieren. Allerdings geht das nicht wirklich. Die Gegenseite erhält immer nur einen grauen "Bildschirm".
Ich hab schon in diversen anderen Foren gesucht und da wurde gesagt, dass man den TCP-Output-PORT mal ändern sollte. Das hab ich zwar gemacht, aber es geht immernoch nicht.

System:
Win XP Pro
ICQ 5
Cam: MS-Tech LV

Ich wäre Euch wirklich dankbar, wenn mir dabei jemand helfen könnte!

MfG
Hans


----------

